# reaper pics :D



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

my lil reaper


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG! THOSE ARE SOME BIG BALLS! LMAO...they just...hanging there rofl. He looks like Master Splinter


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You should warn people next time! There is too much XXX going on here xD


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lmao. yea... i get kinda jelious at times...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I bet >.< haha


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

u would see me bouncin around like a kid on those bouncy balls with the handles... only i would be attached to mine.... nvm.... sounds a tad too painful for me >.>


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I can imagine...lol, now i feel bad for the little guy. He has to drag them suckers around all day.


----------

